# Russia war forcing fertilizer price increases?



## Phids (Sep 24, 2020)

I learned today that Russia is among the world's leading fertilizer producers, and that urea prices are costing American farmers 2 to 3 times more than they were paying last year. Anyone know if this will trickle down to residential lawn fertilizer? Anyone seen any significant price increases compared to last year at this time?


----------



## wiread (Aug 27, 2019)

it's been going up like everything else. I know it was up quite a bit before they invaded Ukraine, I don't follow it that closely to know how much it's changed since. Heck last fall the cheap urea I used to get for 14 bucks, then 19 bucks then 25 bucks per bag was just between last spring and October.


----------



## BobLovesGrass (Jun 13, 2020)

Urea is made from natural gas.
Natural gas closed at $2.36 for 2020, then $3.86 for 2021.
November 2020 oil was $34 November 2021 it was $71 which plays into costs for everything due to transportation.
The war in Ukraine certainly isn't helping, but anyone blaming the war in Ukraine alone for these dramatic cost increases is feeding you a different kind of fertilizer.


----------



## dicko1 (Oct 25, 2019)

There's also that ammonium nitrate plant that blew up in North Carolina a few months ago. Its been said that it cranked out 20% of the US's fertilizer. Lumped with Russia, that's a huge amount of production taken from the world market.


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

Fertilizer prices have been increasing due to rising fuel prices and shortages for at least a year. The rise definitely predates the current war, but what is happening with Ukraine is going to make it worse. It is already affecting residential fertilizer prices. I would say that Urea is up 50-100% over last year around me.


----------



## wiread (Aug 27, 2019)

seems like we've had a lot of plants blow up or burn in the past 2 years. Glue factories, grease, fertilizers, a fire to a plant in Japan that was vital for semiconductors and that's just what I remember.


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

wiread said:


> seems like we've had a lot of plants blow up or burn in the past 2 years. Glue factories, grease, fertilizers, a fire to a plant in Japan that was vital for semiconductors and that's just what I remember.


The trichlor factory near Lake Charles too. Incredibly frustrating.


----------



## wiread (Aug 27, 2019)

https://epsnews.com/2022/01/20/factory-fires-lead-88-increase-in-supply-chain-disruptions/#:~:text=2021%20saw%20the%20most%20factory,of%20skilled%20labor%20in%20warehouses.



> 2021 saw the most factory fires ever recorded in a single year. Resilinc sent out 1,946 factory fire alerts, an increase of 129 percent year-over-year. The uptick is due mostly to gaps in regulatory and process execution as well as a shortage of skilled labor in warehouses. In the electronics industry, fires were reported by ASML, Renesas, Asahi Kasei Microdevices and Nittobo over the past two years.


https://www.mhlnews.com/global-supply-chain/article/21162322/factory-fires-top-reason-for-supply-chain-disruption-in-2020



> EventWatch sent alerts on nearly 1,000 factory fires in 2020, up 67% year-over-year.


I had to look and these 2 came up right away for the past 2 years. Ouch.


----------



## Lawn Whisperer (Feb 15, 2021)

Most Fertilizer Prices Up From Previous Month During First Full Week of February 2022 

2/16/2022 | 9:54 AM CST
By Russ Quinn , DTN Staff Reporter



> "Most fertilizers continue to be considerably higher in price than one year earlier.
> 
> MAP is now 46% more expensive, DAP is 49% higher, 10-34-0 is 61% more expensive, urea is 100% higher, potash is 105% more expensive, UAN32 is 145% higher, UAN28 147% is more expensive and anhydrous is 184% higher compared to last year."


----------

